# Street Prices of Opium



## ssuphomeyC (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know the street price of 1 gram of raw opium in SF, CA?????



Thanks.


----------



## milehigh5280 (Feb 25, 2010)

i doubt its opium, 99% chance its black tar or brown powder mexican heroin!!!! Be careful, thats how I got strung out once when a friend had "Opium"!!!
Buyer Beware, tar should cost like 50-125 a gram depending on quality!! I cant emphasize enough, BEWARE!!!!!!!


----------



## milehigh5280 (Feb 25, 2010)

ssuphomeyC said:


> Does anyone know the street price of 1 gram of raw opium in SF, CA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I doubt its opium, 99% chance its black tar or brown powder mexican heroin!!!! Be careful, thats how I got strung out once when a friend had "Opium"!!!
Buyer Beware, tar should cost like 50-125 a gram depending on quality!! I cant emphasize enough, BEWARE!!!!!!!  
Dont Start Chasing the Dragon!!!!!


----------



## bobsgreen (Feb 25, 2010)

Just go pick some cotton?


----------



## ssuphomeyC (Feb 25, 2010)

milehigh5280 said:


> i doubt its opium, 99% chance its black tar or brown powder mexican heroin!!!! Be careful, thats how I got strung out once when a friend had "Opium"!!!
> Buyer Beware, tar should cost like 50-125 a gram depending on quality!! I cant emphasize enough, BEWARE!!!!!!!




I bought some opium poppy seeds (papaver somniferum) and the plants are growing + how many grams yield per pod???


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2010)

ssuphomeyC said:


> Does anyone know the street price of 1 gram of raw opium in SF, CA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Everywhere I have seen (across many states) is $10-30 a gram (depending on quality and availability)



milehigh5280 said:


> i doubt its opium, 99% chance its black tar or brown powder mexican heroin!!!!


What? Where did you get that statistic? 

Black tar is still fivefold more expensive than opium.. 



ssuphomeyC said:


> I bought some opium poppy seeds (papaver somniferum) and the plants are growing + how many grams yield per pod???





> Each opium poppy plant produces three to five flower heads on average, but may produce seven or more. Each flower head produces a seed pod which can contain anywhere from 10 to 100mg of opium; the average is 80mg per seed pod.


another source:



> ...about one-tenth of a gram of opium per square foot.


----------



## The Lone Bonger (Feb 28, 2010)

Raw opium sells for around $20-30 a G here in the south, around $120-150 a Q. It usually takes around 7-13 fully mature poppy plants to harvest even one gram of raw opium. Also keep in mind one plant will take around 120-160 days to fully mature.


----------



## rvrdennis (Feb 28, 2010)

shepj said:


> Everywhere I have seen (across many states) is $10-30 a gram (depending on quality and availability)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i completely agree. its 15 to 30 a gram and if it was herion then its about 100 to 150 a gram for tar. so if the price is right i would get it either way. o and opium tastes great when you smoke it and herion tastes like shit. hope that helps.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

every time i try and buy "street opium" it always ends up just being baige pony so i dont think the causal buyer would trust you. unless i saw the pods i wouldnt buy anything being sold as opium

but id sell it 20-30g just because its so hard to come by


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

i have tried many drugs in my life including smack but never opium? what dus it taste like? what is the high like? and keeping to the thread opium in the uk is extremely rare but smack prices are nefing from £30-£80 per gram.


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i have tried many drugs in my life including smack but never opium? what dus it taste like? what is the high like? and keeping to the thread opium in the uk is extremely rare but smack prices are nefing from £30-£80 per gram.


Opium. lol.. flowers/almost like incense 

uhm.. to me, incense & flowers w/ a VERY faint plastic smell (can't quite put a finger on it.. it's some acrid flowery nuance -granted the plastic smell may be from my pipe lol)

Go smell opium incense lol. I don't know how else to describe it.

The high.. like a semi-floaty, happy, yet very subtle high. It's like waterered down nitrous meets a strong dose of codeine.


----------



## wallycork (Feb 28, 2010)

120 - 150 a gram black tar. Thats fukd. Here in 10 - 15 euro. Still, if it was free i wouldnt touch it


----------



## rvrdennis (Feb 28, 2010)

wallycork said:


> 120 - 150 a gram black tar. Thats fukd. Here in 10 - 15 euro. Still, if it was free i wouldnt touch it


thats crazy where i live people are happy to pay 35 for a tenth of h


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2010)

rvrdennis said:


> thats crazy where i live people are happy to pay 35 for a tenth of h


are we still talking about black tar?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

h would be H-ron the beige pony


----------



## milehigh5280 (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah that 20-30$ opium is usually a incense called DragonsBlood........Itll get you high but its some fd up chemical shit!!


----------



## shepj (Mar 4, 2010)

milehigh5280 said:


> yeah that 20-30$ opium is usually a incense called DragonsBlood........Itll get you high but its some fd up chemical shit!!


HAHAH!

Dragon's Blood will not get you high.. that is fucking ground up Dragon's Blood incense sold to stupid people who do not have a clue as to what opium is. If you get "high", it's good to know you have a good imagination and that placebo effects work for you. If "Dragon's Blood" gets you high, start smoking green tea and tell yourself it's marijuana (you'll save a fuck ton of cash).


----------



## gogrow (Mar 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> HAHAH!
> 
> Dragon's Blood will not get you high.. that is fucking ground up Dragon's Blood incense sold to stupid people who do not have a clue as to what opium is. If you get "high", it's good to know you have a good imagination and that placebo effects work for you. If "Dragon's Blood" gets you high, start smoking green tea and tell yourself it's marijuana (you'll save a fuck ton of cash).



this made me laugh my ass off and think back to the high school days when we went through the "red rock" stage... made a decent amount of cash off of that crap.... nowadays, dragonsblood is just incense in this house; though i wish it gave you a buzz, as its fuckin cheap

growing some P. somniferum myself, as its been about 10yrs since i've seen any opium down here


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 27, 2010)

1 x Dream Herb - Calea zacatechichi*

1 x Mescal Beans - Sophora secundiflora*

1 x Deadly Nightshade - Atropa belladonna*

1 x Opium Poppy - Papaver somniferum*

1 x Black Nightshade - Solanum nigrum*


Adding these to my garden soon any insight? My opium will cost 5$ n shipping


----------



## sagensour (Mar 27, 2010)

scribed. i really like vicodin and oc, i just feel like if i try straight opium poppy dried, i will be just as bad as a heroin junkie? Lemme know if Im wrong.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 27, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> 1 x Dream Herb - Calea zacatechichi*
> 
> 1 x Mescal Beans - Sophora secundiflora*
> 
> ...



the nightshades should be damn easy to grow, just watch em, they establish well..... I'm looking into the "dream herb", wanna try it out before i decide to grow any though.... and i dont know how much you're getting, but you can get about a lb of P. somniferum seed for $5  



sagensour said:


> scribed. i really like vicodin and oc, i just feel like if i try straight opium poppy dried, i will be just as bad as a heroin junkie? Lemme know if Im wrong.



yes, you're wrong.... while opium IS addictive, it is nowhere near the level of refined heroin.... and even if you did get "hooked" on opium, good fuckin luck growing enough to supply your habit....


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm getting seed packs from bouncing bear, anyone have experience with them?


----------



## gogrow (Mar 27, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> I'm getting seed packs from bouncing bear, anyone have experience with them?



I've yet to order anything from bb, but they ARE reputable, and i've never heard anything negative about them


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sweet they said they already shipped. Within 18 hours of order not bad!!


----------



## celldweller321 (Feb 11, 2011)

20-30 a gram!!!! lmao i hope ppl in my town dont read this we charge .75 cents a mg in va and they think they're gettin a deal


----------



## dankies (Feb 13, 2011)

can someone fill me in on a good place to get the seeds (Papaver somniferum.) And maby a site that describes the growing process or maby tell me yourself?


----------



## dankies (Feb 15, 2011)

Bouncing bear got raided idk when but thats what i saw..


----------



## riseng (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, you can get like 1000 Giganteum poppies for like $15 on amazon. It's not illegal to grow it's just illegal to make a drug out of it.


----------



## DoctorGreenThumbs (May 13, 2011)

riseng said:


> Well, you can get like 1000 Giganteum poppies for like $15 on amazon. It's not illegal to grow it's just illegal to make a drug out of it.


It is real easy to grow, much easier to grow than weed. Just buy 500 seeds for like 10 bucks and literally throw them in your garden. Just disperse them by hand and do not cover them with soil. In about 3 weeks you will see hundreds of green heads poking up, and within 3 months you will have hundreds of poppy pods. Just lance the pods with a knife and collect the white "milk" from it. Cook it down to black like substance or put it in tea. OneStopPoppyShop is where I got mine. If this is illegal to post, I'll take it out. I do not represent these people, you can probably buy this crap from walmart. As long as it says Papaver Somniferum it will have Opium in it. I have a strain called Hen's and Chicks which is pretty strong. Just be careful with the stuff because it is addictive.


----------



## Alaskanbud (May 14, 2011)

Nearly all poppy seeds used for baking are opium poppy seeds. McCormicks and all. Check out poppies.org.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 17, 2011)

You can even make tea out of poppy seeds that is pretty similar to opium. Dried pods (take the seeds out and do w/e you want with them) work better. Just give them a careful look to check that they haven't been cut.
Poppies are ridiculously easy to grow. You pretty much throw the seeds on the ground and forget about them until harvest. Hens and Chicks look really cool and are supposed to be very potent. This is the first year I haven't grown poppies (strictly for scenery, opium can't really touch my tolerance).
I agree with everyone who is saying don't buy opium unless you know who made it. Analysis of seized "opium" shows it is almost all fake or a mix of tar and incense or another cutting agent. A gram of opium has on average 100mg of morphine. 40-50mg of heroin will mimic that perfectly. That's about a bag of heroin, which can cost anywhere from $4-7 depending on connection and bulk purchased. If purchased in real bulk it'll be way cheaper. Dope is way more available than opium, and seems way more innocuous.


----------



## ufodisclosure (May 18, 2011)

The most potent poppy strain, that has 2x more alcaloids than other strains is called Tasmanian Purple. Beware it's S.T.R.O.N.G.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 28, 2011)

Can I get pain relief from opium poppies?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Can I get pain relief from opium poppies?


yes you can


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 28, 2011)

Ok thanks for that....where do I sign up?
No really, I'll grow em if I could learn how to use it. I won't shoot anything into my arm though.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

lmfao don't blame you for that could make some tea out of the bulbs or extract it smoke it


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

click it >>>>>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/429221-poppies.html LOL


----------



## newworldicon (May 28, 2011)

@Danny I have bought organic dried opium pods for the florist trade many times before, simply remove all seeds for the kitchen and grind up the pods. Then make a tea with no more than 80 degree celcius water and add a teaspoon of lemon juice....and bingo a refreshing (actually disgusting tasting) tea that has a great effect.

EDIT: One tablespoon per person is usually enough but I have tried 3 a few times before and was stuck to the sofa for hours.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Jun 3, 2011)

iam growing those this year


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it just some poppy strains that work? like with cocaine there are about 30 odd different coca plants but only 3 that you can get fucked on i thought about harvesting some poppy heads before but never bothered.


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 4, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Is it just some poppy strains that work? like with cocaine there are about 30 odd different coca plants but only 3 that you can get fucked on i thought about harvesting some poppy heads before but never bothered.


Yes that is true.


----------



## paul11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mail at [email protected] for good quality opium & better price


----------



## opiatejoey (Jul 23, 2012)

opium I dabble abit in the production of this mine is 100% good shit and I have tons it takes alot of pods to produce so little but when the finished product is done wow is it ever nice and fluffy I dont like downers but this is quite lovely just a small problem how the fuck im gonna get rid of some of this and how much do I sell it for I will always provide the first smoke on me just so u can feel it before purchasing then your in forsure because anyone who dont like this high is a losein out bigtime .


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 18, 2012)

ssuphomeyC said:


> Does anyone know the street price of 1 gram of raw opium in SF, CA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


The 'gardening section'


----------

